

Will Netflix Destroy the Internet? - grellas
http://www.slate.com/id/2273314/

======
wccrawford
No. Can we stop asking stupid questions?

Here's why it's stupid: If all the excess bandwidth actually gets used, ISPs
will have to actually charge what it's worth.

The system will sort itself out.

------
theDoug
Are one-line 'shock' titles ending in a question mark actual journalism? I'm
guessing the answer is the same for both.

The article does much to drum up fear and then fizzles itself out near the end
with a "The outcome might actually not be that dire." Well, okay then, good
thing you didn't lead with /that/.

